# Country ham



## Cmp1 (Dec 5, 2016)

What are some of your guys and gals favorites,,,, thinking about one for Christmas,,,,available online,,,,


----------



## georgiarebel6165 (Dec 5, 2016)

Can't go wrong with a Honey Baked spiral (always a winner)  

Got me a Bradley smoker last year, been smoking butts ever since


----------



## Milkman (Dec 5, 2016)

Cracker Barrel has good ones


----------



## cullyhog (Dec 6, 2016)

Used to buy a whole Clifty Farms country ham from Kroger. They would slice it for free. Before that we butchered our own and used the smoke house but boy that was years and years ago.


----------



## Nugefan (Dec 6, 2016)

are there any Kathrines Kitchens still around , they had some of the best country ham I have eva eaten ....


----------



## Milkman (Dec 6, 2016)

Nugefan said:


> are there any Kathrines Kitchens still around , they had some of the best country ham I have eva eaten ....



Katherine's Kitchen had stores at Pendergrass Ga.  and Anderson S.C. The Bridges family shut those restaurants down many years ago. They have since passed away.


----------



## ol bob (Dec 6, 2016)

Honey Baked is not country ham.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 6, 2016)

I still have a Talmadge Farms country Ham cloth sack from years ago. Anyone remember them?


----------



## georgiarebel6165 (Dec 6, 2016)

ol bob said:


> Honey Baked is not country ham.



What if the store is outside the city limits?


----------



## bigelow (Dec 6, 2016)

Ask kydawg.


----------



## oops1 (Dec 6, 2016)

bigelow said:


> Ask kydawg.



This is what I was gonna say but didn't wanna throw him under the bus.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 6, 2016)

The last country ham I had was darn good, but just a bit too salty, even after soaking,,, honey baked is good but isn't country ham,,,, no offense,,,, but I need something I can get online and not too expensive,,,, we're in the sticks,,,, and I'm so broke I can't pay attention,,,,


----------



## Elkbane (Dec 7, 2016)

This is the best I've found.....

http://www.fouroaksfarm.com/category/Bacon-Ham-Sausage

ELkbane


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 7, 2016)

Elkbane said:


> This is the best I've found.....
> 
> http://www.fouroaksfarm.com/category/Bacon-Ham-Sausage
> 
> ELkbane



Man that looks good,,,, a little expensive, but you get what you pay for,,,, is it real salty?
Does it have a nice smoky flavor?


----------



## Elkbane (Dec 7, 2016)

Not as salty as some that I've had, but I still soak it. Not really smoky.  I got some in a gift basket about 10 years ago and have been ordering from them ever since.

Elkbane


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 7, 2016)

Go on line at Broadbent. They have the regular country ham and one that is less salty. We always soak ours and fry it in Coca Cola.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Dec 7, 2016)

I'll go with Clifty as Cullyhog suggested;

http://cliftyfarm.3dcartstores.com/...can-order-any-weight-range-you-like_p_27.html


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 7, 2016)

I like Clifty, but they are not as country as a Broadbent. To me it is like instant coffee compared to brewed coffee.


----------



## T-N-T (Dec 7, 2016)

Broadbent is AWESOME
If you like Country ham, it is.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 7, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Go on line at Broadbent. They have the regular country ham and one that is less salty. We always soak ours and fry it in Coca Cola.



Broadbent KY country ham is the best ham I have ever eaten in my life that wasn't made by my grandpa.  

I'm out now.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Dec 7, 2016)

so, how are you preparing that ham billyfromdahill


----------



## turkeykirk (Dec 7, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> I still have a Talmadge Farms country Ham cloth sack from years ago. Anyone remember them?



They were good. Used to be located off Hwy 19-41 between Lovejoy and Hampton. Believe the ham business was ran by Ol' Herman Talmadge 's (ex)wife Betty.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 7, 2016)

NE GA Pappy said:


> so, how are you preparing that ham billyfromdahill



Soak and fry and put it in a cathead biscuit. Sometimes I make some redeye gravy.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 7, 2016)

Best way to cook a country ham is in a lard stand.


----------



## treemanjohn (Dec 7, 2016)

Country ham, redeye gravy, and red hot cornbread.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 8, 2016)

treemanjohn said:


> Country ham, redeye gravy, and red hot cornbread.



Man you guys got me hungry,,,, the best redeye gravy I ever had was in a mom and pop place in a town of about 20 people on the coast of NC,,,, great oysters right off the boat also,,,, about 30min from kill devil hills,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 8, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Go on line at Broadbent. They have the regular country ham and one that is less salty. We always soak ours and fry it in Coca Cola.



I like it a little salty,,,, How long do you soak yours,,,, they look good also,,,, How is the sausage????


----------



## Shug (Dec 8, 2016)

City ham would be-- Honey Baked
Country ham would be-- Benton's country ham, one of the best in the world. They are served in some very high end restaurants like Greenbriar Inn West Va


----------



## AceOfTheBase (Dec 8, 2016)

We like Kirklands brand hams at Costco.
Not as sweet as Honeybaked.
Not as salty as true country hams, but good nevertheless.
And half the cost of Honeybaked.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 8, 2016)

The Clifty farms looks good also,,,, all about the same price too,,,, How to decide,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 8, 2016)

Shug said:


> City ham would be-- Honey Baked
> Country ham would be-- Benton's country ham, one of the best in the world. They are served in some very high end restaurants like Greenbriar Inn West Va



Have had many honey baked hams, but I really prefer country hams,,,, but not too salty, but like a smoky flavor,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 8, 2016)

Well I guess Benton's is out,,,, 4 to 5 weeks delivery after Dec 7th,,,, must be pretty good,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 8, 2016)

Anybody try Father's country ham?


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 8, 2016)

Listen to Ky he know ham


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 8, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Best way to cook a country ham is in a lard stand.



Y'all pay attention. This fella knows what he's talkin about.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 8, 2016)

bigelow said:


> Ask kydawg.





KyDawg said:


> Go on line at Broadbent. They have the regular country ham and one that is less salty. We always soak ours and fry it in Coca Cola.





Wycliff said:


> Listen to Ky he know ham





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Y'all pay attention. This fella knows what he's talkin about.





^^^^^^^ Yep !!  That's what I'm eating today, it's off the chain good !!


----------



## Artfuldodger (Dec 8, 2016)

I've heard of people boiling a country ham. Is that where the lard stand comes into play? 
My wife doesn't even like the way a slice of country ham smells when I'm cooking it.

I like all of those Old World dried hams and sausages with the strong flavors brought on by the fermenting, drying, an aging process.

The first time I saw a country ham was in a mill store up in the mountains. I thought it was a rock until I touched it and got salt on my hands. I was only about 12 years old.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Dec 8, 2016)

I'm going to have to try a Broadbent and a Benton's ham.

5 of the Best Country Hams in America;

"Broadbent's The ideal biscuit ham--not too dry, not too moist"

"Benton's hams have a campfire smokiness."

http://www.bonappetit.com/columns/the-foodist/article/5-of-the-best-country-hams-in-america


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 8, 2016)

Artfuldodger said:


> I'm going to have to try a Broadbent and a Benton's ham.
> 
> 5 of the Best Country Hams in America;
> 
> ...



Yeah,,,, found this and was checking out Father's,,,, can't do Benton's, wouldn't get in time for Christmas,,,, Broadbents sounds good also,,,, I've done Smithfields before,,,, too salty even after soaking,,,, nice smoky flavor though,,,, a Westphalia ham from Germany is real similar to a country ham,,,,


----------



## Milkman (Dec 8, 2016)

Cmp1 said:


> Yeah,,,, found this and was checking out Father's,,,, can't do Benton's, wouldn't get in time for Christmas,,,, Broadbents sounds good also,,,, I've done Smithfields before,,,, too salty even after soaking,,,, nice smoky flavor though,,,, a Westphalia ham from Germany is real similar to a country ham,,,,



FYI, you can eat ham year round


----------



## PappyHoel (Dec 8, 2016)

Cmp1 said:


> The last country ham I had was darn good, but just a bit too salty, even after soaking,,, honey baked is good but isn't country ham,,,, no offense,,,, but I need something I can get online and not too expensive,,,, we're in the sticks,,,, and I'm so broke I can't pay attention,,,,



That's what I enjoy about a country ham, the salt.  I love peeling it off and eating it.  Only problem is I'm the only one in the family that enjoys it.  

Do you have any meat markets around you?  They should have a good selection.  When we did buy it we always got the Aged Virginia Ham, can't remember the brand but it was in a burlap bag.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 8, 2016)

Artfuldodger said:


> I've heard of people boiling a country ham. Is that where the lard stand comes into play?
> My wife doesn't even like the way a slice of country ham smells when I'm cooking it.
> 
> I like all of those Old World dried hams and sausages with the strong flavors brought on by the fermenting, drying, an aging process.
> ...



Up here we put the ham in a lard stand and bring to a boil and turn the heat off and wrap the lard stand in blankets and tie them on there  with cord. Let it sit for 12 hours and then umwrap and bake in over for bout 2 hours. There are several different ways to do this and coatings you can put on the ham. You can find a lot of these recipes on line. When done right it is the best tasting ham you will ever eat.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 8, 2016)

Cmp1 said:


> I like it a little salty,,,, How long do you soak yours,,,, they look good also,,,, How is the sausage????



Soaking time is according to how salty you like your ham. I usually just soak the slices for an hour, but some people soak them all night (not me, if you want city ham buy city ham). I get all my sausage right out of the smokehouse, There is an old gentleman up here that I help and he has been doing it for over 50 years. He smokes hams, sausage, slab bacon and pork chops. I have ate BB sausage and it is good. Just not as good as that right out of that smoke house.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 8, 2016)

Boradbent ham for the win. Everything else is just ruined pork.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 8, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Boradbent ham for the win. Everything else is just ruined pork.





"Broad..." 




Borad . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 8, 2016)

Cmp1 said:


> Yeah,,,, found this and was checking out Father's,,,, can't do Benton's, wouldn't get in time for Christmas,,,, Broadbents sounds good also,,,, I've done Smithfields before,,,, too salty even after soaking,,,, nice smoky flavor though,,,, a Westphalia ham from Germany is real similar to a country ham,,,,



Broadbent hams will get to you in time. KYDAWG turned us on to it and it's what I'm giving all of my family for Christmas.   They have a nice gift idea with country ham, sausage and bacon.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 8, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Broadbent hams will get to you in time. KYDAWG turned us on to it and it's what I'm giving all of my family for Christmas.   They have a nice gift idea with country ham, sausage and bacon.



We're doing the same thing.


----------



## mark-7mag (Dec 8, 2016)

Yall got me wanting ham now


----------



## K80 (Dec 8, 2016)

Country ham in a bag, can you leave it hanging and slice off what you need as you need it?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 8, 2016)

K80 said:


> Country ham in a bag, can you leave it hanging and slice off what you need as you need it?



If it's a true cured country ham, yes. That's the way we did it when I was growing up. The Broadbent hams taste to me just like the ones that came out of Grandpa's smokehouse.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 8, 2016)

NCHillbilly said:


> If it's a true cured country ham, yes. That's the way we did it when I was growing up. The Broadbent hams taste to me just like the ones that came out of Grandpa's smokehouse.



Absolutely,,,, if it molds,,,, scrape it off,,,, fry it, or however you like it,,,,,


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Dec 8, 2016)

I learned a "new" old way to cook country ham last year when we were trying some of our own salt cured hams.  After a short soak, we fry it in a skillet and about halfway through the cooking process, we add a little bit of sorghum syrup and a splash of water.  The sweet/tangy syrup compliments the saltiness of the ham and it's purty dang good.


----------



## oops1 (Dec 8, 2016)

I'm with the others.. Really craving some ham bout now


----------



## Artfuldodger (Dec 8, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Up here we put the ham in a lard stand and bring to a boil and turn the heat off and wrap the lard stand in blankets and tie them on there  with cord. Let it sit for 12 hours and then umwrap and bake in over for bout 2 hours. There are several different ways to do this and coatings you can put on the ham. You can find a lot of these recipes on line. When done right it is the best tasting ham you will ever eat.



I'll have to try that.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Dec 8, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> "Broad..."
> 
> Borad . .



Some folks use Borax on the hams to keep bugs out.

"Skippers in the meat was nine foot deep"

Dad said they just cut the affected part off.

A coworker of mine said they would put their hams and bacon in a box of salt to cure. Then hang in the smokehouse to smoke. They didn't use any nitrates or nitrites. Maybe coated it with black pepper.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 8, 2016)

Don't know that I have ever had a Country ham that did not have some mold on it. It is natural to the curing process. We just was ours off.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 8, 2016)

If the weather is right when you kill the hog and it is salted properly skippers should not be a problem. It is more of an issues the further south you go though.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 9, 2016)

PappyHoel said:


> That's what I enjoy about a country ham, the salt.  I love peeling it off and eating it.  Only problem is I'm the only one in the family that enjoys it.
> 
> Do you have any meat markets around you?  They should have a good selection.  When we did buy it we always got the Aged Virginia Ham, can't remember the brand but it was in a burlap bag.



I wish we had a nice meat market around here,,,, we do have one but it is really for beef,,,, grass fed beef,,,, really delicious,,,, processing done on site,,,, but really no pork,,,,


----------



## little rascal (Dec 9, 2016)

*Ham*

Food Depot had Lord's cured country hams in a cloth bag today around 40.0 - 45.00 bucks.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 10, 2016)

little rascal said:


> Food Depot had Lord's cured country hams in a cloth bag today around 40.0 - 45.00 bucks.



Great price,,,, around 70 bucks online,,,, good size ham,,,, lots for left overs,,,,


----------



## ninjaneer (May 28, 2019)

Milkman said:


> Katherine's Kitchen had stores at Pendergrass Ga.  and Anderson S.C. The Bridges family shut those restaurants down many years ago. They have since passed away.


Sorry to hear this. Found memories of those ham and sausage biscuits while coon hunting with my dad and brother.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 28, 2019)

Sent Cmp a sample pack of Broadbent ham, sausage etc . .


----------



## Cmp1 (May 28, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sent Cmp a sample pack of Broadbent ham, sausage etc . .


To die for,,,,best I've ever had,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 28, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> To die for,,,,best I've ever had,,,,




Glad you enjoyed brother !!!  Check out their website..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 28, 2019)

They've got a bourbon cake that I haven't tried, but sent to a good friend and they said it was off the chain GOOD !!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 29, 2019)

Milkman said:


> Cracker Barrel has good ones


I didn't know that.


----------



## Doug B. (Jun 1, 2019)

ol bob said:


> Honey Baked is not country ham.


That is 100% correct.


----------



## 4HAND (Jun 1, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sent Cmp a sample pack of Broadbent ham, sausage etc . .


Well ain't he special! ?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 1, 2019)

4HAND said:


> Well ain't he special! ?




No sir, not really.  Just a retarded Yankee ain't neva had no good groceries..


----------



## 4HAND (Jun 1, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> No sir, not really.  Just a retarded Yankee ain't neva had no good groceries..


----------



## 4HAND (Jun 1, 2019)

Sorry Cmp1, but that was funny....


----------



## Shug (Jun 2, 2019)

Hard to beat a country ham from up the road, at Benton's Country hams

https://bentonscountryhams2.com/

Killer bacon also


----------



## 4HAND (Jun 2, 2019)

I might ease over there the next time we're in the Smokies. I bet that bacon is off the chain!


----------

